# Professional Referee for naturalisation



## gurkhali (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi

I need a professional referee for my naturalisation and in the ukba website it says ex armies can be professional too. 
Is it ok if he is ex army retired in 1997 or prior but has lived in uk for 5 years or more.
My friend's uncle was ex gurkha army and served for the queen(not directly). Was wondering if it is okay if he signs for me.

thanks for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

An unwritten rule states that if you apply for naturalisation in UK, both your referees must be resident in UK. So if your referee lives in UK, that's fine. Retired officer is acceptable too. Remember one must be British citizen but the other needs not be.


----------



## gurkhali (Sep 30, 2013)

yes both of my referees are in uk.

when you say retired officer, does he need to have a high ranking post in the army? Or a normal soldier post will be fine as well


----------



## candyann (Jul 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> An unwritten rule states that if you apply for naturalisation in UK, both your referees must be resident in UK. So if your referee lives in UK, that's fine. Retired officer is acceptable too. Remember one must be British citizen but the other needs not be.


I didn't know about this unwritten rule! Fortunately, my naturalisation was granted although only one of my referees was resident in UK.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They don't routinely take up references, but if they had wanted to, they would probably have asked you to find another.


----------



## candyann (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks--guess I got lucky. It's hard enough to follow the written rules without unwritten ones! My only remaining emotion is relief that I am no longer subject to any form of "control" by the HO.

And sorry for interrupting this thread--I'm still learning!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not completely!
If you had used any kind of deception or concealed material facts in your naturalisation, they could take it away.
Also if you commit an offence which has serious security concern, like acts of terrorism or advocating/supporting them, they could deprive you of British citizenship if you have another nationality.


----------



## gurkhali (Sep 30, 2013)

thanks a lot Joppa 

i also know someone who is a nurse but she has been working as a nurse for 1.5 yrs only. i have personally known her for more than 3 years but her professional standing is less than 3 years. any suggestion/?


----------



## gurkhali (Sep 30, 2013)

candyann said:


> Thanks--guess I got lucky. It's hard enough to follow the written rules without unwritten ones! My only remaining emotion is relief that I am no longer subject to any form of "control" by the HO.
> 
> And sorry for interrupting this thread--I'm still learning!



it says on the ukba website, the professional referee doesnt have to be reside in uk so you're good 

btw how long did it took for you to get your naturalisation?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gurkhali said:


> thanks a lot Joppa
> 
> i also know someone who is a nurse but she has been working as a nurse for 1.5 yrs only. i have personally known her for more than 3 years but her professional standing is less than 3 years. any suggestion/?


That's fine, even if she is newly qualified, provided she has know you for 3+ years.

Yes, I know the website states referees can be living abroad, but in practice, if they need to contact them for a reference (not routinely done), they will ask you to put forward a UK-based referee if both are living abroad.


----------



## candyann (Jul 8, 2013)

gurkhali said:


> it says on the ukba website, the professional referee doesnt have to be reside in uk so you're good
> 
> btw how long did it took for you to get your naturalisation?


Thanks--and Joppa's points are valid as always, but I have steered clear of deception and terrorism so I think it's fine 

From the time I had all my naturalization paperwork ready and mailed it in, to the date of decision letter, it took about three weeks. I got the letter soon after that. The next date I could get a citizenship ceremony from the council was two months later. I find it ironic that this was by far the simplest, smoothest, and quickest of any of the processes I have been through with the HO before.


----------



## gurkhali (Sep 30, 2013)

Joppa said:


> That's fine, even if she is newly qualified, provided she has know you for 3+ years.


ahhh cheers. 



candyann said:


> Thanks--and Joppa's points are valid as always, but I have steered clear of deception and terrorism so I think it's fine
> 
> From the time I had all my naturalization paperwork ready and mailed it in, to the date of decision letter, it took about three weeks. I got the letter soon after that. The next date I could get a citizenship ceremony from the council was two months later. I find it ironic that this was by far the simplest, smoothest, and quickest of any of the processes I have been through with the HO before.


did you send it yourself? now my dilemma is to do it myself or send thru NCS 
thanks for your reply


----------



## candyann (Jul 8, 2013)

gurkhali said:


> did you send it yourself? now my dilemma is to do it myself or send thru NCS
> thanks for your reply


Oh, I used the Nationality Checking Service and definitely recommend it. You are paying so much money anyway it is worth the extra £70 (can't remember the exact amount) because they check everything, make the copies and give you your original documents back. I don't necessarily know that it speeds things up but I felt much better doing it that way.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

candyann said:


> Oh, I used the Nationality Checking Service and definitely recommend it. You are paying so much money anyway it is worth the extra £70 (can't remember the exact amount) because they check everything, make the copies and give you your original documents back. I don't necessarily know that it speeds things up but I felt much better doing it that way.


I'm planning on using it so that I can travel while my application is being processed. Otherwise, I have to send in my passport. I think the councils in my area seem to charge between £50-60, but it can differ by council.
Does anyone know if you can be contacted by telephone while they're processing the application? We might be visiting my family in the States for a couple weeks during the holidays, so I wouldn't be able to take a call then.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or email. Make sure you give them a working email address and check it regularly.


----------



## nepali (Oct 19, 2013)

*EX army reference*



gurkhali said:


> Hi
> 
> I need a professional referee for my naturalisation and in the ukba website it says ex armies can be professional too.
> Is it ok if he is ex army retired in 1997 or prior but has lived in uk for 5 years or more.
> ...


hello,
so have you already applied and was the ex army profession eligible for a reference?
please reply as quick as you can. thanks for your help.


----------

